

Facebook's pure HTML tracking system - shithead
http://slashdot.org/journal/270282/Facebooks-pure-HTML-tracking-system

======
willvarfar
this is real - Facebook can track you as you visit each site with a like
button whether you click the like or not, and whether you are logged in or not
(if they choose to set a cookie for anonymous users).

But its not new. Its just noticed since FB started migrating some certs this
last week

They've been snagging your history as you move around 'likeable' pages since
the start.

Private browsing sessions and deleting cookies will obviously zap this.

